# Frame of acoustic panel



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

It seems that most DIY acoustic wall panels for reflection points, etc, are made with some sort of fiberglass/wool/cotton with a wood frame. How much does the wood frame affect performance? Would a sheet of 703 just wrapped in fabric perform better given the open sides providing more absorption?


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

Chas,



> Would a sheet of 703 just wrapped in fabric perform better given the open sides providing more absorption?


Yes, for exactly the reason you said.

--Ethan


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Ethan. I notice your Minitraps have slotted openings on the frame - is that the reasoning behind your design?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It is. The reason for the frame is that 703 wrapped directly in cloth is difficult to make look nice, keep sharp edges, and to hang. A frame with holes in the side will yield 75% of the benefit and a lot less hassle and easier to frame.

Bryan


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info Mr. Pape. Sounds like a hole saw might come in handy if I go with a frame.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yup - or even routing slots if you have a router/table.

Bryan


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Don't have a router so ended up using a hole boring bit:

http://swbg1.tripod.com/panel_side_detail.jpg


----------

